# Camera auf Kalydo.de verkaufen und immer wieder dubiose angebote dazu



## trialelmi (5 April 2008)

also ich habe auf w*w.kalydo.de u.a. eine analoge spiegelreflex zu verkaufen mit kleinem macke aber nur den body. 111€ wollte ich haben. 


> Pentax Sfxn mit Seitengriff
> mit Gebrauchsspuren aber voll funktionsfähig.
> Die Displayabdeckung fehlt.
> 
> ...




die letze mail bekam ich heute bisher kamen die mails immer aus england und ich sollte die Kamera nach nigeria schicken. seid neuestem soll sie nach USA geschickt werden. ganz sicher werde ich das nicht machen. ich suche noch den beschiss dabei? vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen?

hier die mail dazu:


> Sie haben auf Ihre Anzeige folgende Anfrage erhalten:
> Überschrift: Pentax Sfxn (Kalaydo-Code: ****)
> 
> Kalaydo-Code: *****
> ...


----------



## dvill (5 April 2008)

*AW: Camera auf Kalydo.de verkaufen und immer wieder dubiose angebote dazu*



> Sie werden aufgefordert, Ihre Kontonummer oder sonstige persönliche Finanzdaten zu übermitteln, angeblich damit der Absender Geld dorthin überweisen kann.


Erkennen und Vermeiden von Vorschussbetrug


----------



## trialelmi (5 April 2008)

*AW: Camera auf Kalydo.de verkaufen und immer wieder dubiose angebote dazu*

naja vorschussbetrug wäre  ja wenn ich etwas zahlen sollte. dies idt doch in dem falle nicht so. oder sehe ich das falsch? er will ja zahlen mehr wie utopisch


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2008)

*AW: Camera auf Kalydo.de verkaufen und immer wieder dubiose angebote dazu*

Der mehr oder weniger wortgleiche Text findet sich X-Mal auf einer lateinamerikanischen Auktionsseite. 

http://www.google.de/search?q="prod...for+my+son+in+USA&hl=de&start=0&sa=N&filter=0

Da stinkt es ordentlich.


----------



## trialelmi (5 April 2008)

*AW: Camera auf Kalydo.de verkaufen und immer wieder dubiose angebote dazu*

thx wembly das überzeugt. aber trotzdem sehr seltsam diese art des versuchs geld loszuwerden. ich schmeiss meine Cam lieber innen müll, denn das wäre ja das gleiche letztendlich.


----------



## dvill (5 April 2008)

*AW: Camera auf Kalydo.de verkaufen und immer wieder dubiose angebote dazu*

Die Tricks der Betrüger

Eine Masche ist, von geknackten Konten zu überweisen und eine Überzahlung per Geldanweisung weiterleiten zu lassen.

Das heißt dann Differenztrick.


----------



## trialelmi (5 April 2008)

*AW: Camera auf Kalydo.de verkaufen und immer wieder dubiose angebote dazu*

also das ist ja wirklich übelst oh mann wie gut das ich mich bisher auf meinen menschenverstand in der beziehung verlassen konnte.


----------

